# NFS Shift LAN Problem



## ArcHammer (20. Januar 2010)

guten abend gemeinde!

ich hab da mal ein problem im lan betreib.
wir wollen das game im lan zocken.
ich kann server erstellen, alle anderen sehen den auch und wollen sich drauf verbinden. dann kammt aber nach ner weile die meldung das das spiel nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
wir haben schon ne menge probiert, firewall aus und so weiter.
bringt aber nix.
jemand ne idee?


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn bezüglich der IP-Adressen aus? Habt ihr sie manuell eingestellt oder automatisch beziehen lassen?


----------



## ArcHammer (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab die adressen manuell vergeben. sind alle im selben netz. die rechner sind über einen switch verbunden.


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

nach dem Schema: 192.168.0.x ?

Notfalls vllt. doch mal mit zufälliger Vergabe probieren. Was mir noch einfällt, wäre es mal mit aktivierter Firewall zu probieren (NFS dann in den Einstellungen freigeben)..

Letzter Punkt: Ist die Windows Firewall (der Service) deaktiviert?


----------



## ArcHammer (20. Januar 2010)

ich hab den 192.168.x.x bereich genommen, macht sich am einfachsten, weil den jeder kennt.
firewall war überall aus, windows und alle anderen die sonst noch so in gebrauch waren.


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

Dann probiert es mal mit aktiven Firewalls.. bzw. bei denen, die Windows-Firewall benutzen: den Service deaktivieren.. sie nur zu "auszuschalten" reicht oft nicht.

--> Ausführen: services.msc --> Windows Firewall --> Dienst deaktivieren


----------



## ArcHammer (20. Januar 2010)

ja das kenn ich. ich versuch es mal. danke für den tip!


----------



## ArcHammer (20. Januar 2010)

hat leider auch nichts gebracht. merkwürdig is halt das der server angezeigt wird und trotzdem niemand drauf kommt.


----------



## ArcHammer (20. Januar 2010)

niemand ne idee?


----------

